# A desk with hidden compartments



## zoobag (Jan 10, 2010)

Ever since I was young…I'm far from that now….I've always had a fascination with desks with hidden compartments. All sizes and as many as possible.
My question is does anyone know where I might find plans for such an item?
Thank you VERY much,
Zoobag ~~~^..^~~~


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

Here's a few links to look at:

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/article/itsasecret_drawers/

http://www.basic-antiques.com/furniture-secret-drawers.htm

http://www.woodworkingtips.com/etips/etip021100ws.html

http://ezinearticles.com/?The-Mystery-of-Hidden-Compartments-in-Desks&id=1786309

I hope that helps!


----------

